# A few for Wednesday



## ofelles (Oct 27, 2021)

I visited a wishing well with my wife this morning and she fell in. I didn't know these things worked.

---------
Willie, do you suffer with hemorrhoids?
What the hell else can you do with them?

---------------
Airline captain and his wife are asleep when the phone rings around midnight. Angry, the captain gets up and picks up the phone, listens for a while then hollers: “how the hell should I know, call the weather bureau.” He goes back to bed, his wife asks him, “who was it, dear.?”
Captain: “some guy wanted to know if the coast was clear.”

---------------------
*News Flash: *Woman stops aggressive alligator with a .22 pistol.
"While walking along the edge of a pond just outside my house, discussing a property settlement with my soon-to-be- ex-husband, we were surprised by a large alligator emerging from the pond and suddenly charging us with his large jaws wide open. If I had not had my little .22 pistol I wouldn’t be here today. Just one shot to my estranged husband’s knee cap was all it took. The gator got him easily, and I was able to walk away. I saved a bundle in lawyer’s fees and his life insurance was also a big bonus.”


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2021)

ofelles said:


> : “some guy wanted to know if the coast was clear.”



Got a good laugh from this one....JJ


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 28, 2021)

I got a chuckle out of the weather report, too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice lift for my early morning.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 28, 2021)

Good ones !


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2021)

Well done! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks for those! I liked em!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2021)

ofelles Thanks for the like I appreciate it. 

We can all use a good laugh its healthy for our souls.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2021)

LOL! Love the last one. Reminds me of the old joke..." I dont have to run faster than the bear. Just faster than you."
Jim


----------

